# Just received my shipment of live rock!!!



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

After a week and a half of waiting, they are finally here! They look awesome! I got them off of ebay.

I will start my own log soon


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

vanz said:


> After a week and a half of waiting, they are finally here! They look awesome! I got them off of ebay.
> 
> I will start my own log soon
> 
> ...


nice nice! im sure most of it is dead! from that long of a shipment but a lil cure wont hurt!

how many pounds did u get?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

mauls said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > After a week and a half of waiting, they are finally here! They look awesome! I got them off of ebay.
> ...


Oh wait...I forgot to mention that I ordered it a week and a half ago...it was probably just sent a couple of days ago. I got 25 lbs...for the total of $75.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

wheres the rock from?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

ebay...ocean pro aquatics at $2.15 a lb. Shipping was very reasonable also, 20 bucks. I would have only gotten about 12 pounds of rock from my lfs for the amount i spent. Great rocks, and he gave me what I asked for. I requested a large rock with lots of caves in it for my centerpiece, and that is what he sent, with a bunch of other smaller ones.

Just checked ebay...the price went up to $2.25...but it's still cheap.
Ebay: Ocean Pro Aquatics


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice deal there. Always like to see people doing setup logs it helps the next person thinking on their setups.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Raptor, can you change the title of this thread to "Vanz [29G] Reef Setup Log"?

Here are some pics:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's Shermy...well...just his shell. There's actually two anemones on him...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's another shot of the lemon damsel and shermy. The water is still cloudy from putting in the live rock. I have to go pick up a filter pad since I ran out...my filter is just circling the water without any media in there.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

That is some kickass rock!

--Dan


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i know i sound stupid but if i dont ask and get an answer ill drive myself nuts,

what is curing the rock?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, when you buy the Live Rock, all the bacteria on it dies while ebing shipped, so you have to let it cycle, and grow that bacteria back.

--Dan


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet setup man! I just ordered a 72 bowfront with a megaflow on it. Waiting for my kitchen to be tiled next week before setting it up. Congrats!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great rock prices and quality pieces for that amount.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

does liverock come with critters inside it already or do you have to buy them? and if you have to buy them do u just have to throw them in the tank or what?

i may go salt someday when i get a job, trying to learn up on it now so i can be prepared! thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> does liverock come with critters inside it already or do you have to buy them? and if you have to buy them do u just have to throw them in the tank or what?
> 
> i may go salt someday when i get a job, trying to learn up on it now so i can be prepared! thanks
> [snapback]1062162[/snapback]​


Sometimes it will come with critters, some good some bad (mantis).

You iwll have to buy a clean up crew either way though.

--Dan


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Well...it appears that my live rock is shedding or molting...i think the rock died in shipping. I don't see any critters or sponges moving either.

So the white stuff means that it is curing all over again? How long does it take to cure? Man...I should have paid a little more to have it shipped express.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

even if they say it's cured you always have to cure it again. i would give it 2 weeks or so. good luck.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I received my 24" 110watt jebo light yesterday, they don't look that cheap...it came with some instructions and the packaging was awesome. The only problem I have is the acrylic slide on lens...isn't there a better way to do that? It keeps sliding out when I move it around, so I just used tape and secured it. Also, the light isn't as bright as what I thought a 110 watt would be....my freshwater 20 something watt fixture seems to be more bright. And it is very blue....

What do you guys recommend? Should I purchase better bulbs?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> even if they say it's cured you always have to cure it again. i would give it 2 weeks or so. good luck.
> [snapback]1066633[/snapback]​


Thanks for the encouragement. Should I scrape off the dead white stuff? Does that speed up the process? Or should I just leave it alone?

Do I do water changes while the rocks are curing?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

take a pic of the tank with the lights on


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i didn't do much scraping of my rocks and i only did water changes if my ammonia got really high. i did those things because i wanted to preserve as much life as possible. this will make the cycle longer if you don't scrape the rocks off a bit, but oh well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

vanz said:


> I received my 24" 110watt jebo light yesterday, they don't look that cheap...it came with some instructions and the packaging was awesome. The only problem I have is the acrylic slide on lens...isn't there a better way to do that? It keeps sliding out when I move it around, so I just used tape and secured it. Also, the light isn't as bright as what I thought a 110 watt would be....my freshwater 20 something watt fixture seems to be more bright. And it is very blue....
> 
> What do you guys recommend? Should I purchase better bulbs?
> [snapback]1068497[/snapback]​


Thats why I always bite the bullet and buy the expensive ones when it comes to lights.

The blue is good. Actinic light, perfect for Zoanxthelle (sp?) to thrive, which is vital for corals.

Enjoy!

--Dan


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, I'll be keeping these lights for awhile. I'm running low on cash and need to purchase test kits and what not.

I'll be scrubbing off the dead white things then since all the rocks appear to be dead. Hope it speeds up the curing.

Pics of the tank with the new light will be posted soon.

Hey Genin, since Raptor didn't change the title, can you change it to "Vanz (29G) Reef Project Log"? Thanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

vanz said:


> Hey Genin, since Raptor didn't change the title, can you change it to "Vanz (29G) Reef Project Log"? Thanks.
> [snapback]1069241[/snapback]​


you nead a mod to do that


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just start a new thread. from what i've been reading, all live rock needs curing (even if it's labelled as cured). it's just that 'cured' liverock will finish much sooner. i've also read that scrubbing the white die-off is good but you may take some of the life off of the rock in the process. it will also slow the curing process a bit.

anyhow, hope everything goes well. start a new thread with pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

hyphen said:


> just start a new thread. from what i've been reading, all live rock needs curing (even if it's labelled as cured). it's just that 'cured' liverock will finish much sooner. i've also read that scrubbing the white die-off is good but you may take some of the life off of the rock in the process. it will also slow the curing process a bit.
> 
> anyhow, hope everything goes well. start a new thread with pics!
> [snapback]1069412[/snapback]​


If rock is kept in water while being trasnfered, it will have a mini cycle, maybe 1 or two days.

I believe it is shipped fairly dry though, so yes, it will need to be cured.

--Dan


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Genin, since Raptor didn't change the title, can you change it to "Vanz (29G) Reef Project Log"? Thanks.
> ...


Oh....I thought he was a mod. I guess I'll just start a new thread.



hyphen said:


> just start a new thread. from what i've been reading, all live rock needs curing (even if it's labelled as cured). it's just that 'cured' liverock will finish much sooner. i've also read that scrubbing the white die-off is good but you may take some of the life off of the rock in the process. it will also slow the curing process a bit.
> 
> anyhow, hope everything goes well. start a new thread with pics!
> [snapback]1069412[/snapback]​


So scrubbing off the dead stuff will slow down the curing process? I was thinking it would speed it up. Anyway, I haven't scrubbed it yet. Haven't had time. I just used a long stick and poked at the white dead stuff to take out most of it. There are certain spots that the white die-off keeps coming back. It is over a reddish piece. I'll take a pic of it. But it appears that the majority of the rocks are not shedding as much.

I'll start a new thread with new pics when I get home.



DannyBoy17 said:


> If rock is kept in water while being trasnfered, it will have a mini cycle, maybe 1 or two days.
> 
> I believe it is shipped fairly dry though, so yes, it will need to be cured.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the rocks were pretty dry when I received them. There were a few sheets of soaked newspaper in the bag just to keep the rocks moist.


----------

